# Is scotch moss safe for dogs?



## wooflife

My husband and I are putting in a flagstone patio this weekend and he bought Scotch Moss to go between the flagstone.

Izzy is absolutely facinated with the Scotch moss (sitting on the deck) and now he is worried it might be toxic for her. I looked it up online and all I can find is Irish Moss, which is not toxic.

Does anyone know if Scotch Moss (Sagina Subulata) is safe for dogs?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I know nothing about plants, but it appears to be classified the same as Irish moss and is non toxic according to this link:

Non-Toxic Houseplants - Houseplants


----------

